# por donde no era



## CarlitosMS

Hola a todos

Me gustaría saber cómo se dice en alemán la siguiente expresión:

El taxista se metió por donde no era y por eso tardamos un cuarto de hora en llegar al hotel.

Un abrazo a todos

Carlos M.S.


----------



## kunvla

... fuhr einen Umweg ... 

Nur als ein mögliches Beispiel.


Saludos,


----------



## jordi picarol

kunvla said:


> ... fuhr einen Umweg ...
> 
> Nur als ein mögliches Beispiel.
> 
> 
> Saludos,


Kumbia, "por donde no era" es muy, muy coloquial, pero no significa un " Umweg", sino el camino equivocado.
Saludos


----------



## anipo

Der Taxifahrer hat sich verfahren und deshalb brauchten wir eine Viertelstunde um ins Hotel zu gelangen.

Saludos.


----------



## jordi picarol

Verfahren ist OK


----------



## kunvla

Hola, Jordi.

Der Taxifahrer fuhr einen Umweg, weil er die falsche Route wählte.  Oder mit anderen Worten: wer eine falsche Route wählt, muss einen Umweg fahren.

Nichts­des­to­we­ni­ger Anipos Übersetzung ist zweifelsohne zutreffender.

Allerdings gibt es Taxifahrer, die auch mit Absicht einen Umweg fahren. Und hier würde mich interessieren, ob sich der obige Satz auch so interpretieren lässt.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> Hola, Jordi.
> 
> Der Taxifahrer fuhr einen Umweg, weil er die falsche Route wählte.  Oder mit anderen Worten: wer eine falsche Route wählt, muss einen Umweg fahren.
> 
> Nichts­des­to­we­ni­ger Anipos Übersetzung ist zweifelsohne zutreffender.
> 
> Allerdings gibt es Taxifahrer, die auch mit Absicht einen Umweg fahren. Und hier würde mich interessieren, ob sich der obige Satz auch so interpretieren lässt.
> 
> Saludos,



Man kann auch schlicht und einfach sagen, dass der Fahrer *falsch gefahren* ist, das läßt Raum für Spekulationen über absichtlich oder nicht absichtlich, genau so wie im Original.

Saludos.


----------

